# My first attempt at making tombstones.



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It has been over five years since I have been making props and I finally decided to attempt a few tombstones. Thanks to Scaryladyvideos for the painting technique. Also BlackCat for the motivating Lost at Sea tombstone you started and let me complete. It was frustrating completing this project, but I definitely will attempt another tombstone in the future.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Your 1st attempt?!! I'd like to see how they look once you get familiar with different techniques! Great job on these. The chipped away look is spot on. You should be very proud.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

These are fantastic!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza, Spot On!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, this is definitely a case of go big or go home - five complete tombstones! Beautiful!

Did Ghoulish Cop help you with the celtic stone?


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

very nice!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are stunning! Not only are they spectacular for your first attempt, but they look like 200 year old monuments! Love these!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Good Gosh Sharon, those are FANTASTIC! Your Celtic Cross is my favorite. So intricate and lovely!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, we'll worth the five-year wait to see such amazing creations! Very nicely done, as always.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

They look awesome!! Would really like to see them in place and lit!! That means more pics


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Well for a first try I guess it's okay????? They look awesome and will be a great addition to your haunt.
Well done.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I would like to see the cemetery that has five better stones!!! Those must be some killer tutorials because your stones are as top shelf as any I have seen in a home haunt.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have been hesitating on making tombstones because I know it requires a lot of patience! The previous years I have had store bought tombstones. I finally told myself that I can't continue having a grave yard without decent tombstones. So I will be excited to add these to my display. Roxy I had Rich give me advice and he supplied the pattern. Remember I did mess up on the Celtic Cross and had to fix it.








[/


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow, wow, wow, wow, and, uh...WOW! These are gorgeous!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

They are really awesome, JG! How did you do the deep texture? It kinda looks like someone took a hammer and chipped away at it. Specifically I'm referring to the third picture. I love that texture! You did an awesome job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy moly woman, is there anything you ever do that turns out just sort of "meh"? 
I mean everything you work on always turns out just perfect and you seem to be able to do it all!!! Sheeesh.  
Seriously beautiful work! My favorite is also the Celtic Cross, but I also like the "lost at sea" stone. Your chisel effect and use of moss looks super. Stellar work as always!


----------



## TerrorGate (Sep 4, 2014)

I totally agree, wonderful detail on the Celtic Cross. I'm especially impressed with your ability to chip away at the stones. I find that to be one of the most difficult steps in the process - essentially ruining a beautiful piece of art, to make it an even more beautiful work! Terrific job for your first attempt. Congrats.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I love the third pic! The texture looks great, and I love that there is nothing legible on it, all too often the epitaph is not weathered enough compared to the rest of the stone.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you! I had a few request on how I got the chip stone look and I plan on doing a short video to show you how easy it is. Also Halloween Lady if you knew how many times I had to redo these tombstones you would see that it was not an easy task for me. I actually really enjoyed carving and doing the chip stone part. I drove myself crazy doing the weathering!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW Sharon those are friggin awesome. You're like some sort of natural at this. I can't believe these are your first. Can't wait to see what you turn out once you get more experience under your belt - not that you need it after seeing these.


----------



## Nikola (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

The paint is impeccable and the moss really makes it.


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Seriously? You say "first attempt" and what I saw was "I've been doing this longer than you've been alive." Very, VERY well done!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Those look awesome. I wish my first tombstones turned out like that. My first were simple cardboard cutouts spray painted gray.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you! I had a lot of time to study and admire all the fabulous work I have seen posted on the forums. I also didn't want to take so much time detailing on one specific project. I guess as I am getting older I'm enjoying these type of projects!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

These look fantastic, great work!!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Those are really great.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

really nice work, I like the Celtic cross the carving work is top notch.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hard to believe those are your first tries at tombstones. They look great.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome work Joiseygal! Love the way the Celtic Cross turned out. You really went overboard on tombstones this year, didn't you? The effort really shows - great job, especially since it's only your 1st attempt!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work Joiseygal. Love all the different types. Great work!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Those are amazing. Forget about first try or not! You have a unique style all your own. That's one thing I find very interesting about this forum is that you can almost tell who made a stone just by looking at it. Congrats on some wonderfully detailed and unique stones!


----------



## Timpbike (Sep 6, 2014)

Great job. Inspiring!!!


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

those are awesome


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I think I will attempt a couple more this year. I would like to include one with an animated skeleton.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I like the bases of your stones, especially the Celtic Cross; redoing mine for next year.

I'm planning to make the Leering Skeleton tombstone per Steve's Haunted Yard for 2015. I think this would be cool. I admire your determination and creativity, Sharon!


----------

